# prolific pl-2303 + null-modem



## rzakus (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi, everybody!

I'm trying to connect my laptop to a pc via serial console. As my laptop does not have any com port, I've connected prolific pl-2303 cable to usb, and a null-modem cable to pc. Those two are joined together. Will this configuration work? So far I have not been able to get it running  I've tried different options in loader.conf, boot.config, ttys, etc. and nothing. Laptop is running on Win7, I'm using putty, but nothing pops out on the screen.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## plamaiziere (Sep 29, 2012)

rzakus said:
			
		

> Hi, everybody!
> 
> I'm trying to connect my laptop to a pc via serial console. As my laptop does not have any com port, I've connected prolific pl-2303 cable to usb, and a null-modem cable to pc. Those two are joined together. Will this configuration work? So far I have not been able to get it running  I've tried different options in loader.conf, boot.config, ttys, etc. and nothing. Laptop is running on Win7, I'm using putty, but nothing pops out on the screen.



I've not tried from a windows laptop. But I use serial usb to connect to the serial console of my Soekris box (running 9-STABLE, the configuration was different for FreeBSD 8) :

```
/boot/loader.conf
console="comconsole"
comconsole_speed="57600"
```


```
/etc/ttys
ttyu0   "/usr/libexec/getty std.57600"  vt100   on secure
```

Then I use minicom to connect to the serial console at 57600 bauds (from another FreeBSD).

HTH, regards.


----------

